# NASA's new Mars picture



## micropage7 (Jul 10, 2012)

The US space agency NASA has recently pieced together a panoramic view from the camera on NASA's Mars Exploration Rover Opportunity, calling it the "next best thing to being" on the Red Planet.






















http://sg.news.yahoo.com/photos/the-surface-of-mars-slideshow/mars-dust-devil-photo-1333724113.html


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## D007 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, that is so awesome. The rocks are really that red? I always knew they were red.. But man that is like RED...lol.
Is that a dust storm? Looks like a big, dust tornado.
Also the crater looks insane.. I wonder if at the bottom that pattern settled, due to lava drying in that position.
Good stuff. ^^


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2012)

wow, there was definitely water on Mars at some point!


----------



## digibucc (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks for this


----------



## natr0n (Jul 10, 2012)

most if not all mars pics from nasa are fake/photoshopped


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 10, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> wow, there was definitely water on Mars at some point!



Mars had an atmosphere at some time in its history, there still is water, just frozen IIRC

I think we came here, from Mars. After destroying it's atmosphere...

Yes I'm slightly "off"


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 10, 2012)

natr0n said:


> most if not all mars pics from nasa are fake/photoshopped



False colouring and noise reduction is required if you are going to present meaningful pictures to public, so yes, photoshopping is a must.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like someone has been making the rover do doughnuts


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2012)

D007 said:


> Also the crater looks insane.. I wonder if at the bottom that pattern settled, due to lava drying in that position.
> Good stuff. ^^


I think water evaporating can leave ridges like that.


Those red rocks look out of place. XD


----------



## D007 (Jul 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think water evaporating can leave ridges like that.
> 
> 
> Those red rocks look out of place. XD



Yea, they can't be that red.. They look photoshopped..


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 10, 2012)

Red rocks?  Lens filter...

There is no water on Mars, and no previous life...but you can think so.

We're it.  Fearfully and wonderfully made.



LC


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2012)

If you go to the site and read the caption for that photo it tells you they are using a TextureCam to distinguish rocks from soil.


```
A TextureCam analysis of a Mars image is able to distinguish rocks from soil.
```


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder if NASA would spare some of that soil for a hydroponics lab. I would like to run an experiment.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's some info on the first image also including info about the "fake" look about it.



> Nasa combines 817 images taken during the winter by its rover, Opportunity, to create a panoramic view of the red planet.
> 
> The picture shows the terrain surrounding Nasa's rover while it was stationary for four months during its most recent Martian winter from 21 December 2011 to 8 May 2012.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 10, 2012)

I really wish they wouldn't use the artificial colours.

People to this day still think Mars is red because they colored it red way back when!

It may be meaningful/helpful to the scientists but showing stuff like this to the public just spreads misinformation.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder if NASA would spare some of that soil for a hydroponics lab. I would like to run an experiment.



That would be the single most expensive plant in the US, TMM.
I'm with ya though, it'd be cool to see what would happen.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Mars had an atmosphere at some time in its history, there still is water, just frozen IIRC
> 
> I think we came here, from Mars. After destroying it's atmosphere...
> 
> Yes I'm slightly "off"



sounds realistic enough. We are going to destroy earth too.


----------



## D007 (Jul 10, 2012)

Liquid Cool said:


> Red rocks?  Lens filter...
> 
> There is no water on Mars, and no previous life...but you can think so.
> 
> ...



Uhm, I beg to differ.. There is almost absolute and conclusive proof that there was water on Mars. There is 100% factually ice on mars, so by deductive reasoning.......


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 10, 2012)

D007 said:


> Uhm, I beg to differ.. There is almost absolute and conclusive proof that there was water on Mars. There is 100% factually ice on mars, so by deductive reasoning.......



I'm fairly certain they've found bacteria ( dead) on mars.


----------



## Pioneer.twelve (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh cool. Are these available in a bigger resolution so that we can use them as wallpaper?


----------



## NHKS (Jul 10, 2012)

interesting pics
Full-res panoramic image(.jpg)


----------

